# mehrere DivX Filme mit Menü



## BuckYlaSek (19. Januar 2005)

hallo ich bin noch relativ neu und ich wolltem al folgendes machen:
Ich habe mehrere Filme im DivX Format! ich wollte die mal alle auf eine DVD packen , aber auch ein Menü erstellen wo man halt zwischen den Filmen auswählen kann.
Ist sowas überhaupt moglich und wenn ja, mit welchem Programm(möglichst freeware,muss auch nichts profesionelles sein) auch über tutorials dazu wär ich sehr erfreut.
mfg BuckY


----------



## chmee (19. Januar 2005)

Grundsätzliche Frage : Was siehst Du, wenn Du eine Divx-DVD reintust ? Startet er den
ersten Film? Zeigt er sowas wie nen Explorer ? 

Das Problem: Du brennst eine Daten-dvd mit Divx drauf, die startet auch wie ne Daten-dvd mit
nem Dateibrowser. Und es gibt keinen Standard der besagt, dass ein DVD-Player auf einer
Daten-DVD erstmal nach ner autostart-Datei gucken soll. Wo keine Standards, da auch kein
Auskommen. Sorry...

Hier noch ein englisches Forum dazu:
http://forums.afterdawn.com/thread_view.cfm/147246

mfg


----------



## BuckYlaSek (19. Januar 2005)

hm normalerweise kommt ja dieses popup was sie machen wollen, dvd browsen, oder abspielen oder so!

naja dachte es geht ja vieleicht das man irgendwie nen einfaches dvd menü erstellt und da einfach so verknüpfungen zu den einzelnen .avi files!ich denk da zum beispiel an dvds von pc magazinen, die haben ja auch sowas wie ein menü und wenn man halt dann den pasenden button klickt dann öffnet automatisch das eine file, also dacht ich soas liese sich auch erstellen blos anstatt von irgendwelchen installern wedern dann die .avi files geöffnet.
aber scheinbar doch nicht, trotzdem danke für die hilfe
achso ps , es muss nit von nem dvd player abgespielt werden sondern nur vom pc aus! is mir klar dass nit alle dvd player divx unterstützen!
also insgesammt um missverständnisse zu vermeiden gehts mir einfachum ne dvd für den pc, wo halt dann das menü startet und in dem menü sind verknüpfungen zu den einzelnen DivX files ...geht mir nur drum dass es ein bissi schöner ausschaut wenn man die dvd reinschiebt
und außerdem dacht ich mir es gibt nen autostart für dvds, wenn man die dvds von pc magazinen reintut startet auch kein explorer sondern das menü..


----------



## chmee (23. Januar 2005)

Also...
1. Die DVDs haben aufm PC nen Autostart. Richtig. Irgend ne EXE wird gestartet und Voila,
das menu ist da !
- http://www.artixmedia.com/index.phtml
- http://www.vollversion.de/download/doc_start_20_786.html
- http://download-tipp.de/shareware_und_freeware/2081.shtml
- Oder Du machst es einfach mit HTML 

2. Auf nem Standalone DVD/Divx-Player gibt es dieses Menu nur für DVD-Mpeg Inhalte,
dann ist diese DVD auch keine Daten-DVD.oder eine mit nem Datenordner, der aber keine
hierbei Rolle spielt..

ABER ( Aufatmen ! )

Ab Divx6 soll auch Menuführung unterstützt werden ! Jetzt muß man schauen, ob die Divx-DVD-
Player das unterstützen werden.


mfg chmee


----------



## adrianno (23. März 2005)

Hi, habe selbst schon so eine DVD gesehen, auf der Divx filme drauf sind + menü. Und man konnte sich das ganze auch im DVD-player anschauen. Das ganze ist also 100% möglich. Hättest du vielleicht ne ahnung wo's nen tut geben könnte (für adobe encore z.B.)

thx


----------

